# Steel gray - here's the problem I see with that color (sorry Fuse)



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> you are not wrong *


I only said that as, up the thread, I insisted I could always tell the difference. And it sure looked like SG to me. But with the aforementioned variations in monitors and cameras, watch me be wrong. I'm learning to include caveats.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Tom, after seeing that picture, now do you know what I mean about steel gray ? 


That wagon really looks like it could be either one


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Tom, after seeing that picture, now do you know what I mean about steel gray ?
> 
> That wagon really looks like it could be either one *


The *only* point I'll give you is that, in that pic, it is at the point in it's color spectrum where it most resembles SB.

It still was clear to me. I only hedged for the reasons I listed.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> you are not wrong *


Something is seriously wrong with that picture then because that looks like steel blue especially when you see it compared to Indy's car and next to the orient blue.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Something is seriously wrong with that picture then because that looks like steel blue especially when you see it compared to Indy's car and next to the orient blue. *


Alan it is just a picture, not the best quality photo, etc. Don't rake yourself over it

Go with the OB and be done with it:thumbup: Or that violet shade would ensure you of a buyer in a few years


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Holden said:


> *
> 
> The *only* point I'll give you is that, in that pic, it is at the point in it's color spectrum where it most resembles SB.
> 
> It still was clear to me. I only hedged for the reasons I listed. *


Ohhhhh . . . . so now all of a sudden your positive it was Steel gray from the beginning

I could tell from this quote that you were completely convinced



> At the risk of being wrong, I think the wagon is SG.


Yeah it sure sounds like someone who was POSITIVE it was SG


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's another pop quiz.

What color is this?

<img src=http://rj3.net/bmw/images/photos/parked.jpg>


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *Here's another pop quiz.
> 
> What color is this?
> 
> <img src=http://rj3.net/bmw/images/photos/parked.jpg> *


Easy Steel Blue, Cowboy's car iirc.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Easy Steel Blue, Cowboy's car iirc. *


The plate gives it away.

I surprised an old guy like you could recall that so easily :angel:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *Here's another pop quiz.
> 
> What color is this?
> 
> *


I see you've been building up a nice set of links for wagon photos

Here's another for you









What color is that one:dunno: (bad lighting, bad photographer  )


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *Here's another pop quiz.
> 
> What color is this?
> 
> *


I would have said steel blue in a second . . . phil what's with the memorizing of license plates . . . it's a good thing I always blur mine out


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> * I surprised an old guy like you could recall that so easily :angel: *


:lmao:

Ok, I screwed up and should have mentioned that the quiz was for Alan. But now that you guys have spilled the beanie-weenies there goes another attempt to thoroughly confuse him.

That's what I get for consorting with a bunch of wise guys! :tsk:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I surprised an old guy like you could recall that so easily :angel: *


:flipoff: :flipoff: It's amazing what an old guy like me is capable of.:thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I would have said steel blue in a second . . . phil what's with the memorizing of license plates . . . it's a good thing I always blur mine out  *


No that is his web page address as well.

Not to worry Alan, if need be, we can find you


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I see you've been building up a nice set of links for wagon photos
> 
> Here's another for you
> ...


Oh c'mon, we all know that is urinal cake green.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I see you've been building up a nice set of links for wagon photos
> 
> Here's another for you
> ...


Uhhhhh . . . let me see . . . . hhhhhhhmmmmmmmm . . . .
I think that color is steel grey . . . no wait a sec, is it steel blue ?? ?

No wait another sec . . . I know for sure . . . it's white !!!

Sheesh, that white is REALLY nice :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> :flipoff: :flipoff: It's amazing what an old guy like me is capable of.:thumbup: *


:lmao:

I know one thing you can still do :angel:

I guess you just don't do this







all day any more :lmao: :lmao: :bigpimp:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I see you've been building up a nice set of links for wagon photos
> 
> Here's another for you
> ...


That thoroughly horrendous job of parking gives it away. It's your Gray green 
potato masher. The 73's also gave it away.

However, in that light it could also possibly be Titanium silver.

Phil, you really must stop parking your horse and buggy that same way. It's really leading 
to some very bad habits.

:angel:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Oh c'mon, we all know that is urinal cake green. *




This one is for you


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> :lmao:
> 
> Ok, I screwed up and should have mentioned that the quiz was for Alan. But now that you guys have spilled the beanie-weenies there goes another attempt to thoroughly confuse him.
> ...


You can't possibly get me anymore confused Mike . . .

Right now it's between

OB/sand
Topaz/Grey
SG/Sand
SB/sand


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> You can't possibly get me anymore confused Mike . . .
> 
> ...


And what about red/natural. BTW, doesn't the sand get discolored quickly--that's what I heard (or read, possibly in MT). Bueller? Bueller? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

berford said:


> *
> 
> And what about red/natural. BTW, doesn't the sand get discolored quickly--that's what I heard (or read, possibly in MT). Bueller? Bueller? Anyone? Anyone? *


Aren't you getting my emails ? ?

I sent you one last night about the Red . . . I've had a lot of red cars and I just sold one 2 weeks ago (see pic below) . . . I'm tired of that color and don't tell my buddy Dougdogs this but I'm not nuts about the way it looks on the sedan . . .


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

I did get your e-mail and sent one back noting that I was just kidding. And I won't tell anyone. Sharp Mits.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Yeah that Mitsu was a fun car between the turbo and the convertible I had a good time with it. 
Also your probably better off PM'ing me since I don't see the email until nighttime


----------



## '02-325XiT (Jul 27, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *so what color is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is obviously much different than my SB ....

:dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

'02-325XiT said:


> *
> 
> Which is obviously much different than my SB ....
> :dunno: *


Are you kidding around or being serious ? ?

I don't see a difference in your car and the one above it . . .


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Are you kidding around or being serious ? ?
> 
> I don't see a difference in your car and the one above it . . . *


Are *YOU* kidding?

The lower pic has that lavender hue that made me not want SB.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Are YOU kidding?
> 
> The lower pic has that lavender hue that made me not want SB. *


They BOTH have lavender hue's because they are BOTH Steel Blue. . I had a steel blue E46 and depending on the light, it gave off a different shade of blue, even grey at times. The bottom pic is slightly darker because of the use of light in the photo, or because it's a scanned image, not because it is different paint.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Are YOU kidding?
> 
> The lower pic has that lavender hue that made me not want SB. *


are YOU serious ? Those cars look the same with maybe tiny slight difference which could be due to the light (like Geo said) in the above picture . . .

Bud . . .don't be so quick to jump on my case . . . it's obvious I'm not the only one who noticed this !!


----------



## '02-325XiT (Jul 27, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Are you kidding around or being serious ? ?
> 
> I don't see a difference in your car and the one above it . . . *


According to atyclb, who posted the top picture, it's SG (see p2 of this thread). Mine is SB.

It is a scanned picture, but I'm holding the original up against it as we speak, and if anything, it's slightly less blue...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

It sounds like were in agreement here . . .

BTW here is a picture of a steel gray loaner car I had and to me, this is what steel gray looks like


----------

